# Where are the Colnagos made?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

would like to know which models are made in Italy and which are made elsewhere.
And for those made in Italy, is the carbon made in Italy too or sourced from elsewhere?


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

The C59 and Master are made in Italy. The C59 carbon is sourced from Toray these days but used to come from ATR. I believe the lugs are made in Italy still.

Plenty of more detail on this topic in here if you search, as it's been discussed and answered to death


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

M10 is made in the Giant factory


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

The Wikipedia entry for Colnago gives a lot more details. I've been told that Giant makes almost all carbon frames in Taiwan for most medium sized to small bike companies. The only exception is sometimes the highest-end frames such as the C59. The design and testing is still done in-house by Colnago.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

one80 said:


> The C59 and Master are made in Italy. The C59 carbon is sourced from Toray these days but used to come from ATR. I believe the lugs are made in Italy still.
> 
> Plenty of more detail on this topic in here if you search, as it's been discussed and answered to death


thanks for the starter. I'd figured this probably been asked plenty


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

All Colnagos with the exception of the C59 and Master are made by Giant in Taiwan/China. Giant has opened a factory in Guangdong, China, I believe.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

earlier than 2007 are italian made.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

So I did some reading on where Colnagos are made, and like said in here, the C59 and Master are made in Italy. The rest are made by Giant in Taiwan and/or China.

So I guess the next question is, by being made in Italy, was anything special used to make the C59 and Master that Giant couldn't fabricate? For example, is the ones make in Italy have better quality control, better paint, better carbon? etc..

This question has probably been asked and answered, but the search feature of RBR is as useful as a doorknob.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The C-59, like the C-50 before it, has individual tubes rather than the typical layup / monocoque construction used by the CX-1, M-10, and the vast majority of the industry at this point.


----------



## lionsll (May 9, 2012)

Steel frames are made int taiwan too??


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

lionsll said:


> Steel frames are made int taiwan too??


The steel frame (Master) is made in Italy. :aureola:


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

C59 - 100% Made in Italy
EPQ - 100% Made in Italy
M10 - Made in Taiwan


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I'm happy to have recently purchased a NOS 2009 EPS AMIT, as I know it was made with ATR carbon. It is as Italian as it will ever get.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

If you are a purist, C59 is almost only last man standing Italian bicycle.


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately, there is no other steel frame...


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Carbon....if you're a purist?....what purist would ride carbon?........Master is for true purist....100% italian.....carbon...meh....


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

majorbanjo said:


> Carbon....if you're a purist?....what purist would ride carbon?........Master is for true purist....100% italian.....carbon...meh....


I meant pure Italian. Let's put it in easier terms for you. Would you buy a Lamborghini that VW made? Would you buy a Ferrari that has a front wheel drive?

Let's have Merriam and Webster help you a bit.

: a person who adheres strictly and often excessively to a tradition; especially : one preoccupied with the purity of a language and its protection from the use of foreign or altered forms
— pu·ris·tic \pyu̇-ˈris-tik\ adjective
— pu·ris·ti·cal·ly \-ti-k(ə-)lē\ adverb

You are missing the point!


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

You can also get a Formigli if you want Italian carbon. Italians mention him in the same breath as Dario so he's probably pretty good...


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

gordy748 said:


> You can also get a Formigli if you want Italian carbon. Italians mention him in the same breath as Dario so he's probably pretty good...


Who told you this? Say this to anybody who has only the most rudimentary knowledge of frame-building and has seen both a Formigli and one of Dario's frames and they will laugh in your face. Formigli doesn't even compare with many mid-range products produced by Italian companies.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the lugged frames are made in italy
the monocoque in Taiwan. ( Taiwanese monocoque is second to none BTW )


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

supraholic said:


> If you are a purist, C59 is almost only last man standing Italian bicycle.


I know you wereprobably only considering Colnago in your statement but there are a few others brands that are making 100% made in Italy carbon bikes. Sarto (all models), Tommasini (all), Viner (all), De Rosa (all but the "R" models), and Fondriest (TF0&TF1) are the ones that I know off the top of my head. 
It'll be a sad day when Colnago doesn't make any frames in Italy. I'm sure that day will come.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> I know you wereprobably only considering Colnago in your statement but there are a few others brands that are making 100% made in Italy carbon bikes. Sarto (all models), Tommasini (all), Viner (all), De Rosa (all but the "R" models), and Fondriest (TF0&TF1) are the ones that I know off the top of my head.
> It'll be a sad day when Colnago doesn't make any frames in Italy. I'm sure that day will come.


Yeah, I know about those other brands. It's just the OP stated "Colnago."

It will indeed be a sad day if another Italian bike manufacturer falls into outsourcing. I believe they are the first to introduce carbon in the frames.


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Ride-Fly said:


> I know you wereprobably only considering Colnago in your statement but there are a few others brands that are making 100% made in Italy carbon bikes. Sarto (all models), Tommasini (all), Viner (all), De Rosa (all but the "R" models), and Fondriest (TF0&TF1) are the ones that I know off the top of my head.
> It'll be a sad day when Colnago doesn't make any frames in Italy. I'm sure that day will come.


Greetings all

The Cipollini frames range (small as it may be) is Italian/Tuscan made as well.

Kind Regards


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

supraholic said:


> Yeah, I know about those other brands. It's just the OP stated "Colnago."
> 
> It will indeed be a sad day if another Italian bike manufacturer falls into outsourcing. I believe they are the first to introduce carbon in the frames.


Pretty sure that was the French.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> Pretty sure that was the French.


I might be wrong but the first carbon racing bike that was actually used in racing is the C35.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Formigli is 100% Made in Italy.

Here's a nice article on Formigli bikes and Pegoretti bikes.

http://formigliusa.com/Library/peloton20120506_Renzo_Interview.pdf

http://formigliusa.com/Library/Pedal Hol 2011-Formigli.pdf


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The Vitus Corbone 3 was first offered in 1983. I believe the C35 is form 1989. Vitus also had the first commercially available monocoque frome, the ZX-1, in 1987.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> The Vitus Corbone 3 was first offered in 1983. I believe the C35 is form 1989. Vitus also had the first commercially available monocoque frome, the ZX-1, in 1987.


Thanks...Apparently, I need to brush up on my bicycle history😁

Is De Rosa still ticking or defunct?


----------

